# My HD tv displays a snowy picture



## Orangecat (May 7, 2008)

I'm really hoping someone here can help me, this has been driving me up the wall for days.

I purchased a Sony Bravia 26inch flatscreen LCD TV
On the box it says it has HD as well. 

I had cable installed a few days ago and all my channels are grainy. I only have your standard digital cable box with a dvr, nothing fancy.

Now I plugged in my DVD player and the movie is crystal clear, so obviously the TV is working, so I thought it had to be my cable signal. I had the repair people come out four different times trying to solve this problem and now they've simply given up.

They have no clue why my channels are grainy.

Can anyone tell me how to fix this? I thought that changeing to DirectTv would help since maybe it really IS the cable signal and the company is just fibbing and saying it's not. I'm mean how do I really know, right? But I haven't called to switch yet...

All I want is to be able to watch TV with a clear picture, I don't care about HD channels or any of that. Someone help me pretty please?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

We you using the cable box on another TV before? How is the box connected to the TV?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the cable from the box to the tv sounds faulty


----------

